# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Transmission advice

## Pengy

I am trying to find a replacement auto trans for my 04 Challenger, and not having much luck. Plenty of trans boxes out there, but having trouuble matching numbers

04 Challenger 2,8 td. K97

4M40 engine

V4A51 transmission

Can any one tell me if other models would be comapatable ?

----------


## northdude

are you open to anywhere in the country

----------


## Pengy

> are you open to anywhere in the country


Yep. So long as unit can be guaranteed to fit and shipping is possible, within reason.
Not in a mad rush, as I scored a wee suzuki esqudo to get me by

----------


## northdude

have you tried active 4x4 and tepuke parts world the suzukis are a good little wagon except for cracking heads and blocks been through that with mine did gearbox brngs at xmas easiest gearbox ive ever done

----------


## Pengy

> have you tried active 4x4 and tepuke parts world


No . but will look them up. All the suppliers I have contacted so far have had close, but not matching numbers. If it just means changing bell housing or similar, then all good

----------


## mikee

> Yep. So long as unit can be guaranteed to fit and shipping is possible, within reason.
> Not in a mad rush, as I scored a wee suzuki esqudo to get me by


what happened to the Honda??

----------


## Pengy

> what happened to the Honda??


The Honda decided that pulling a trailer full of wood up my drive was not going to happen  :Have A Nice Day: 
Swapped it for the Suzi

----------


## mikee

> The Honda decided that pulling a trailer full of wood up my drive was not going to happen 
> Swapped it for the Suzi


Cool, I suppose that the Suzi is probably more your size though than mine. That sort of thing I usually end up putting on rather than getting in!!

----------

